# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Het menopauze dieet voor een gezond gewicht tijdens de overgang

## FRANCOIS580

*Het menopauze dieet voor een gezond gewicht tijdens de overgang*

Vele vrouwen zien op tegen de menopauze, een levensfase die voor heel wat vervelende ongemakken zorgt. De menopauze is vooral een periode waarmee je krijgt af te rekenen met een verhoogde prikkelbaarheid en opvliegers, maar er is meer. Alhoewel de meerderheid der vrouwen in de menopauze niet méér eten dan ervoor, zien ze niettemin hun gewicht sterk toenemen. Dat is vooral het geval vanaf de leeftijd van gemiddeld 40 jaar. Wat zorgt tijdens de menopauze voor die extra kilo’s aan lichaamsgewicht en wat kun je er aan doen om deze gewichtstoename tijdens de menopauze te voorkomen?

Bij heel wat vrouwen in de menopauze is deze gewichtstoename belangrijk en varieert tot vijf kilo per jaar. Daar zijn meerdere factoren verantwoordelijk voor. De belangrijkste is ongetwijfeld dat in deze periode je hormonen danig opspelen, bij de ene vrouw meer dan bij de andere. De gewichtstoename tijdens de menopauze volledig op de rekening van je hormonen schrijven zou is niet juist. Je overgang situeert zich rond de leeftijd waarop de meerderheid der vrouwen hun activiteit enigszins terugschroeven. Huishoudelijke taken worden onbewust iets trager uitgevoerd en de kinderen hebben meestal het ouderlijk nest verlaten. In deze overgangsfase komt genieten van het leven meer en meer op de voorgrond en dat heeft uiteraard gevolgen voor je lichaamsgewicht.

*Lager calorieverbruik*
Dit alles brengt uiteraard met zich mee dat vrouwen tijdens en na de overgang minder calorieën verbruiken. Wetensschappers stellen vast dat vrouwen vanaf hun 45 ste gemiddeld 5 procent minder energie nodig hebben om in haar basisverbruik of basaal metabolisme te voorzien. Praktisch wil dat zeggen dat je vanaf die leeftijd minder zou mogen eten en dus ook minder calorieën zou mogen opnemen.

*Meer vet opslagen*
Met ouder worden en minder actief zijn stapelt ons lichaam ook meer en meer vet op en neemt ook de spiermassa af. Dat is niet alleen het geval bij vrouwen, maar even goed bij mannen. Dat is volgens onderzoekers een van de belangrijkste redenen van de.../...

Lees verder...

----------

